# Coyote Hunt 17-18 Dec near Cavalier????



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

I was wondering if anybody had heard of this. I saw a sign in a gas station that said there was a hunt up near cavalier 17-18 december. My buddy and I were talking about doing this hunt. Does anybody know the details? Thanks Scott


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Everyone and their uncle has a coyote tournament nowadays. I'd call the number on the poster and find out if there are any rules and regulations. If not, I wouldn't waste my time hunting it. Or you could go hunt the Cavalier area Dec. 15-16 before the tournament!


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

Fallguy said:


> Everyone and their uncle has a coyote tournament nowadays. I'd call the number on the poster and find out if there are any rules and regulations. If not, I wouldn't waste my time hunting it. Or you could go hunt the Cavalier area Dec. 15-16 before the tournament!


Ahhh...good point. I could go "scouting" for some prime spots lol! Thanks :sniper:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow,if I read that correctly,the chinese are really buying fur!


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

What were the results this weekend?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Im betting not great.


----------

